# Hedgehog Pimple?



## LAINEsanity (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi everyone! my 2 month old hedgehog, mochi has this pimple-like bumps on his face. There are a lot but there's one big-sized bump.
So awhile ago, I wiped the big bump cause it had, sort of a dried up puss.
As I was wiping it, part of his skin fell off.

Could anyone give me any idea as to what this bump could be? I'm planning to take him to the vet this thursday.
here's a picture of the bump.
Please help me :<


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Ouch...looks painful, poor guy! Is the bump firm or does it feel kind of squishy? It looks to me like it might be an abcess or something, but I don't have personal experience with them, so that might not be right. Glad you're getting him into the vet to get it looked at. Try to keep an eye on it till then, with the size, he could easily scratch or tear it open himself. Nancy or one of the other mods might have a better idea of what it might be.


----------



## LAINEsanity (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi! Mochi's face has more lumps now  the vet hasnt been in office for awhile 'case he's in vacation. :< 
It's not really squishy, though
He has about 4 lumps on his face now and theyre growing :< 

Could it be an allergic reaction? cause I started noticing it the day after I changed his food.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That doesn't sound like any kind of allergic reaction I've heard of. He really needs to go to the vet ASAP, if there's more of them and they're getting bigger. Does your vet have any others that work at his office that might see him? Otherwise, I would ask some of the other people from the Philippines on here where else you could take him. He needs a vet - this doesn't look or sound like something that's going to go away, and the longer you wait, the worse it could get.


----------



## SnowWhite (Apr 24, 2014)

Does he have anything with sharp edges in his habitat? My hedgie recently escaped and scratched his snout on something and it looked almost the same except it healed up within a day or two. They sniff and dig with their snout so it could easily be an infected scratch. Get it checked ASAP.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

There's a possibility it's an allergic reaction, I've seen a reaction like that one other time. Is there anything near the cage that could possibly be burning him? They almost look like a burn!

Either way-- vet visit! ASAP!


----------

